# Dudley's 2nd Year Anniversary



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Today's Dudley's big 2nd year anniversary with me. It seems like yesterday I found him wet and suffering from PMV sitting in the rain under a table in my yard. But thanks to everyone here he's a happy, healthy & most of all SPOILED lil' man! Both Dudley and I both thank you all so much for your undying devotion to pigeons and all the knowledge you've amassed and share to make many other happy ending like ours possible.
Here I am when I was first found 








and here I am today, happy & spoiled!








THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Quite a difference, Pete! Great pictures!

Nice goin' Dudley...you are quite the handsome pij!

Congratulations to all and may Dudley and Pete live long and happy lives!


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Pete,
Jesse & I wish Dudley a very HAPPY 2nd ANNIVERSARY!
What a great picture ~ Dudley's expression is too precious!
I never knew the details of Dudley's story. Thank God he was in your yard; he was blessed to come into your care. 
May both of you share many, many happy anniversaries together.

Phyll


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Have a very happy anniversary, both of you.

"Found" Dudley looks such a sad little mite, so well and confident now. He is a very lucky pigeon and from the expression on his face he knows it!

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy Anniversary Dudley!

I hope you both have many wonderful years together!  


Dudleys before and after picture speaks volumes! What a handsome hunk he is now!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Happy anniversary, Dudley.
He is very handsome, love his adorable, sweet face.

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pete, I missed something when I made a copy of your pigeon a few days ago, I didn't know that was your Dudley...my what a hansome pigeon he is and looks like quite the character!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Pete,

Congratulations on your and Dudley's two year anniversary and best wishes for many, many more!

Linda


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Dudley we wish you many years to come with Pete and family!

Tigeon and Suz


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pete & Dudley,
Happy 'two year' anniversary to you both.  
You are quite the stunning pij Dudley.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy Anniversary Pete & Dudley!

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Isn't Dudley the one that got his picture taken sleeping by the stuffed clownfish? Most adult pigeons rarely feel safe enough to sleep with both eyes closed so I'd have to say that's one spoiled pigeon! Well, I guess one more spoiled pigeon ain't gonna' hurt Mother Earth much--keep it up!

And Happy Anniversary!

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Pete, 

Congratulations on 2 wonderful years with Dudley It's hard to believe he looked so miserable back then, but he was all wet and just a youngster too...poor baby. It's also hard to believe how fast the time is going! I know I keep saying it, but it really is hard to relate to sometimes.

Happy Anniversary, Dudley & Pete


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Happy "found-day" to Dudley 

If any one ever thought pigeons don't have expressions... well, just look at Dud!

Well done Pete.

John


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you all so very much! Dudley was showered with toys, he's the king ot the castle today(and every day) Time does fly when you're having fun and like I said it only feels like yesterday I found this board filled with it's lovely members. 
Yes Pidgey, that was Dudley sleeping with his Nemo doll. Nemo seemed to be his favorite but now his pigeon doll gets most of his attention.

Once again, THANK YOU ALL SO VERY MUCH!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Happy anniversary to an appropriately pampered pet and his favorite person!


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Pete, I thought I'd share this with you.

Lately Victor had a picture of your Dudley as his home background, but another member had contributed several cool pictures of her pigeon flying, and he mentioned, "oh so many neat pigeons!" He mentioned he was going to borrow some for a few days and go back and use Dudley again.

I created a folder of pictures for him and yours is titled,"That's a Dudley!"


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Happy Anniversary to both of you. Pete, Dudley looks so well taken care of that it is hard to believe that he once looked like that pitiful little thing that you found in your yard. PMV victims are special needs pigeons and not everyone can care for these babies. Both of your pigeons are beautiful. As a matter of fact your feral flock looks healthy.

Thank you for sharing,
Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

bevslape said:


> Hi Pete, I thought I'd share this with you.
> 
> Lately Victor had a picture of your Dudley as his home background, but another member had contributed several cool pictures of her pigeon flying, and he mentioned, "oh so many neat pigeons!" He mentioned he was going to borrow some for a few days and go back and use Dudley again.
> 
> I created a folder of pictures for him and yours is titled,"That's a Dudley!"


I'd think that Victor would have Tooter as his background, it's so amazing he's back. I've also saved Tooter & Victors pics to my pigeons folder, those are some pictures worth holding on to they're sooo special!
I agree, there are so many meat pigeons here, we are truly blessed 

Thank you Terri & Feather. 
Dudley has come a long way. When I first found him I didn't think he was going to make it, his fits were so violent and he would flop around to the point I thought he would seriously hurt himself. I'm so glad those days are over and we're looking at some good times ahead.


----------

